# Best Salt Lick Yet



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've tried about all Mineral Licks you could think of and only had so so luck.

Well about a month ago I heard of taking clearing out a 6X6 foot area digging a hole out in the middle of it,puttingt 50 pounds of Stock Salt in it and covering it with a box of A&H Washing Soda,then cover it with a light covering of dirt.Pour a couple buckets of water over it to activate it.

Well I went down there the Deer have it torn up I mean Big Time.

big rockpile


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

hmm. what is stock salt? I use A&H washing soda for cleaning and I know that viegar makes it bubble.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ahahahni1 said:


> hmm. what is stock salt? I use A&H washing soda for cleaning and I know that viegar makes it bubble.


Basically it is Course ground Salt given to Livestock.

big rockpile


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

SO when the two are activated does it bubble like when it comes into contact with vinegar? I really see this working great and going to do this for ourselves soon too. THanks for the tip!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

No it don't bubble.But I guess the Deer like it dissolved,some.I do know this has worked for me better than anything I have tried.Talked with another Guy and he said he put it out 10 days ago and had Deer hiting it the next day.

Something in the Washing Soda they really like because I don't get the same results with plain Salt and Mineral.

big rockpile


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Rockpile, is this lick still going?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bowdonkey said:


> Rockpile, is this lick still going?


Deer are working it.I went today and got stuff to freshen it.Got to every 6 months.

big rockpile


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

We get the same results with "Deer Cocaine"

Pour that stuff on the ground and water it in and the deer will dig a hole a foot deep to get it all. 
If they would go straight down I'd use it to make fench post holes.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

ttt, for information purposes. I started one like this after RP posted this. Mine was half the size and in a woodland setting. It looks like a small pond now the deer have dug it out so much.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Rockpile did you use block salt? Was it white, yellow, or brown mineral? Here in Ok, I don't know about the A&H Washing soap. Not sure where to find it here? Is there anything that will work in its place like soda? I would appreciate the information. Grandson likes to deer hunt and would like something like this where he bow hunts.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

For those that want to try this in other states, other then big rockpile's, check out the hunting regs first. Or should I say by law, least wise in NYS, it's not legal! :nono:

According to NYS Deer/Bear Hunting regs, under the heading of:
"Manner of taking:
It's UNLAWFUL to: 
make, set or use a salt lick on land inhabited by deer or bear".

Now I'm not saying that there are NOT those that do something like this within the state. But, there are those that figure "it ain't illegal unless you get caught doin' it". :doh:


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Baiting is not legal in MO either however I had a conservation agent tell me to put out all the feeders I wanted and hunt the trails the deer were using to go to them and that was not considered baiting. Interpretation is 9/10 of the law. Just ask any good divorce lawyer!!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

what is A & H washing soda and where do you get it at?? never heard of it...i am in Mo. Thanks...


----------

